
Distributed Performance Testing in the Cloud with JMeter and AWS - mfolaron
https://www.artofsoftwaredevelopment.com/performance/performance-testing-in-the-cloud-with-jmeter-aws
======
jacques_chester
For those familiar with BOSH, Pivotal engineers built "Tornado" for load
testing. It's a BOSH release of JMeter with some convenient dials.

Since it's BOSH, you can deploy to AWS, GCP and Azure without fuss. The
difference between running one worker, ten workers or a thousand workers is a
line of YAML and how much you're prepared to pay.

There are some blog posts:

"Half a Million Concurrent/Distributed JMeter Users with BOSH ... in 10
Minutes" ([http://engineering.pivotal.io/post/jmeter-bosh-
usecase/](http://engineering.pivotal.io/post/jmeter-bosh-usecase/))

"BOSH + Apache JMeter(TM) = Tornado for Apache JMeter(TM)"
([http://engineering.pivotal.io/post/jmeter-bosh-
release/](http://engineering.pivotal.io/post/jmeter-bosh-release/))

The release itself: [https://github.com/jamlo/jmeter-bosh-
release](https://github.com/jamlo/jmeter-bosh-release)

Disclosure: I work for Pivotal, BOSH is definitely one of our favouritest
things.

------
erikerikson
Better to try serverless-artillery: [https://github.com/Nordstrom/serverless-
artillery](https://github.com/Nordstrom/serverless-artillery)

Eventually: [https://github.com/Nordstrom/serverless-
jmeter](https://github.com/Nordstrom/serverless-jmeter)

------
davidw
Haven't had occasion to use it yet, but I've chatted some with the founders of
[http://nouvola.com/](http://nouvola.com/) \- bright women and it looks like
they've done a good job with their product. Once you're at that kind of scale,
maybe a prepackaged solution is worth the savings in time.

------
djKianoosh
I recently looked at Locust, and even though I knew practically zero python
and have many years (tears?) of Java background, I found Locust, especially
with a little docker-compose 17-liner, amazingly productive. YMMV

------
justicezyx
"Super-human agent on Dota2 1v1"

Good to say they accurately define the situation, not something like "Super-
human agent defeating world's best Dota2 player"

------
lyonlim
We use Redline13 to help spin up load generators for stress and performance
testing.

------
justizin
> Here is the problem, JMeter uses Java RMI (Remote Method Invocation) to
> communicate to its slaves, but these connections require all machines to be
> on the same subnet and this is not feasible with EC2 instances.

Incorrect with VPC..

Also, could we stop using the term 'slave' to refer to distributed compute or
storage nodes?

~~~
victor106
“Also, could we stop using the term 'slave' to refer to distributed compute or
storage nodes?”

Sorry... I don’t get what is wrong with it? We use that word to refer to
distributed compute a lot in my org.

~~~
aynsof
There's a political correctness movement away from the use of master/slave:
[https://twitter.com/bryanl/status/822093922549764096](https://twitter.com/bryanl/status/822093922549764096)

